# Epson R1900 CIS



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just an FYI to the Epson R1900 owners. I just got my CIS from Inkrepublic.com and decided to throw out my opinion so it will help others decide which brand to go with.

Let me start by saying the instructions were pathetic. They were written in mostly Engrish. Phrases didn't make sense and the pictures were even worse. I ended up having many more questions than answers. The documentation is mostly on the R1800 except for 1 page they throw in specifically for the 1900. It too was pretty bad. I won't go into all of the issues I had but once installed, it's not bad at all. The colors are slightly lighter, so far, compared with the Epson inks. Anyway, if anyone needs any help/advice on installation, I'll be glad to help out. 

Mike


----------



## donkor (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently purchased the CIS for the r1900 and I agree with you that the instructions were pretty bad, but I got it figured out finally. The problem that I am having is that everything will be going along smoothly when all of a sudden the printer stops and gives me the message that "Ink cartridges cannot be recognized", at this point I have to try a little bit of everything to get it back working and I usually do after a combination of things (turning the printer off, unplugging the printer, pressing the ink recycle button, pressing the little buttons on the cis) I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong or is there a fix for this. The ink savings is great but if I can't keep this thing printing it doesn't balance out. Thanks for any help


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

From what I can tell Donkor, these chips are a little touchy. I reseated them no less than 5 times before they worked. Every time they were in the exact same spot as before as best I could tell. I also swapped them a couple of times. Put the right in the left and vice versa. You could also have faulty chips. There are quite a few posts with people having this problem and getting the chips swapped out fixed them......How long have you been using yours before the problems started? I've only had mine in for 1 day now. thx. Mike


----------



## donkor (Apr 1, 2008)

Mike, I've had my r1900 with the CIS for about a month now and the problem started as soon as I installed (The CIS was shipped to me on a Friday and I had an event that Saturday). I plan on trying your solution of swapping the chips and hopefully that works. Thanks


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Donkor,
Have you printed any photos on glossy photo paper as of yet? I just printed a few last night and noticed that the darker colors (esp. black) don't tend to blend with other all that well. The other colors seem fine. I'll take some Macro photo's to show you what I mean when I get a few extra minutes.


----------



## donkor (Apr 1, 2008)

Mike, I haven't did any glossy photos yet since I mainly use it for transfers. I have been disappointed with the colors when using the CIS, The colors seem to be too light and a little washed out.


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think the colors are as good as the Epson but I have managed to get mine better than they were when I first installed the CIS. One thing that made a huge difference was when I started using the "Presentation Paper Matte" type. I was originally using the plain paper setting and the transfers were indeed faded/washed out looking. The premium/ultra premium matte settings will flood the transfer paper with ink. It will still look O.K. but will have areas with too much ink and have visible drops. What are your print settings on the transfer paper and what type/brand transfer paper are you using?

Mike


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

Update:
I've finally got all of my problems straightened out. I'd been dealing with Amanda at inkrepublic.com with my CIS and she got everything smoothed over for me. Turns out I had a couple of items in my initial kit that weren't really compatible with the 1900. She immediately sent out the correct stuff and my CIS works great. Turns out the prints and colors I was having issues with were directly related to the type paper I'm using and my color profile. That I'm still trying to get a good grasp on. I also worked with Amanda to get some better instructions and wrote up another quick installation guide. As it stands now, I'm extremely happy with my CIS and the inkrepublic guys/girls have everything ironed out now and offer a really nice polished CIS. I'll be more than happy to answer any questions anyone has, just post up.

Mike


----------



## sweden2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

HI!

What kind of paper are you using? Got my R1900 today and awaiting my CIS. Now i am trying to figure out what kind of paper to buy? 

Is it possible to tranfer on dark t-shirts with pigment ink?

Thanx in advance for any answer


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're asking about the heat transfer paper, I'm using Elasti-jet from www.conde.com. Pretty nice stuff. It's their own version but I'd say it's equally comparable to the JPSS paper....To transfer onto dark shirts you'll have to use an opaque paper. The type of ink on the paper won't matter. The opaque paper is a very thin piece of cloth like material that will heat to the shirt. No mirroring required for the opaque. Regular heat transfer paper will tend to bleed the color of the shirt through the paper (translucent so to speak). So a colored shirt will shift your colors of your print once on the shirt. It's a delicate balance between what colors on the prints will go with certaind color shirts. Don't let that stop you though. I'm still learning this stuff myself. I'll be happy to answer any questions I can for you. 

Mike


----------



## mrfrost (Oct 21, 2008)

i have an R1900 and the ink republic cis system for it but the instructions are a big pile of useless crap.

ive never installed one of these before and i dont know where the chips are supposed to clip into

and also how you get the ink to stay in the cartridge once you manage to get it in there in the 1st place, it just drains back out towards the bottle


im hoping one of you kind fellows might be able to help me out give better instructions from your experience with it all =]


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I tested the R1900 extensively before they where available to the public. It is a printer that I DO NOT recommend. I owuld recommend the Epson 1400........ is a more reliable and durable printer.


----------



## dchen (Apr 9, 2008)

mrfrost said:


> i have an R1900 and the ink republic cis system for it but the instructions are a big pile of useless crap.
> 
> ive never installed one of these before and i dont know where the chips are supposed to clip into
> 
> ...


There is a comprehensive instruction online on InkRepublic site: 

[media]http://www.inkrepublic.com/reference/InkRepublic-20081101.pdf[/media]
inkrepublic.com/reference/InkRepublic-20081101.pdf

It's for epson R2880 CIS, 1900 CIS, R280, R260, 1400 and C120...etc.


I hope this helps.


----------



## mrfrost (Oct 21, 2008)

thank you!

you're a lifesaver


----------



## dchen (Apr 9, 2008)

no problem. let me know what i can help.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 2 C120's and a 1400. All three seem to have the same issue. They print sporadically then give the information that I need to reload the paper and press continue. I do that and they don't print. What could I be doing wrong and is there someone I can contact. Epson doesn't seem too helpful.


----------



## pljean (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there a way to keep the cover open when printing with the r1900 epson with a CIS? I find that mine prints OK for a while with the cover closed, but it is a big effort to keep it closed and the prints seem to get blurry quickly. I was able to fix this problem by hanging the tubes gently above the printer, so the tubes don't get "stuck" every time the inkjets move back and forth... but now I am faced with the issue, that I can not print with the cover open. I must say... this printer prints very nicely, but the tubing constantly jams. I have the Magic Flow Heat transfer CIS... again, nice printing ion JPSS, but the tubing jamming and the inks not being reognized makes me miss my C120 very much.  Lisa


----------

